# Breeders Prefix



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Why does my breeder require me to use his breeder prefix before the name I choose to use ..

Why can't I just register her under whatever name I want? He said when registering to put his breeder name in front. Why is this.? does it really matter?

it's my puppy not his.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It is akin to an artist signing their artwork. Yes. You own the puppy, but it took the breeder's time, energy, love, devotion, education, expertise, etc to make the dog that stands before you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is a normal breeder requirement... I have also purchased dogs with litter themes and the theme has to be in the registered name. If you don't like it, chose another breeder. When a dog that I have bred, shows, good or bad, my name is out there...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Why would it bother you? It is used to show the lineage of the dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a normal requirement. 

With Bertie - his breeders didn't have that rule at all. This since they themselves didn't hold themselves to that rule. But I kind liked having the same prefix as his parents on there. <- LOL. It's like my dog's last name. Shows who his family is.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I take it as a good sign...the breeder cares enough about the dogs they breed to be willing to put their name on the dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

sobeservices2 said:


> it's my puppy not his.


It was his puppy first. He brought it (him or her) into the world, raised it, and it speaks for his breeding program. It's standard procedure and if you have a contract stating this, you should follow thru. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Its not a big deal to me.. I was just curious . Personally its like advertising to me. For example you know when you buy a new car and they put the tag on your car. A lot of the time they put the tag frame on your car that advertises the dealer ****. ___ that I just bought a car I don't want to advertise another person's business .. you know what I mean.

Anyway its all good . figure it was like that. or like one person put a signature on a painting.. thats what they prefix is used for or to track linages

anyway its all good thanks for the info ..
Personally I like my own name especially if I am paying a lot lol


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> It was his puppy first. He brought it (him or her) into the world, raised it, and it speaks for his breeding program. It's standard procedure and if you have a contract stating this, you should follow thru.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Contract may say this but I see no point.. honestly I wasn't too happy with the breeder and i've met someone else with similar complaints ...

I was just curious thats call. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

Katduf said:


> Why would it bother you? It is used to show the lineage of the dog.


I am not saying it really did bother me.

I personally see it as advertising..

either way thanks for the info..

I am just going to keep it with my name for the moment I could always change later on.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a slippery slope! It's a gateway drug! First it's a prefix, then litter themes. Then breeders don't even let you name your own puppy, they name it for you. And sometimes you don't even own your own dog, but the breeder remains a co-owner. It truly can be kind of nuts if you think about it. I say this as one who happily has dogs all of whom have breeders' prefixes, theme names and co-ownerships. 

But I do see why someone would bristle. I think I draw the line at choosing my own dog's name. I'll proudly take your prefix, I'll happily use your litter theme, and I'll co-own. But I'll be ****** if you choose the name of the puppy that you've had for 8 weeks but I will live with for 14 years, whose vet bills and food I pay for, whose head is on my lap as I post this, who I pay tens of thousands of dollars to campaign, who I love and worry about, and when I'm the one holding it and sobbing as he takes his final breath. That dog will bear the registered and call name I give it. That's my line in the sand.

But using a kennel name as a prefix is certainly no big deal. And I do it proudly, because it speaks to my dog's family history and the many generations of carefully bred dogs it took to make her. Clearly, the OP doesn't have an appreciation for the care, effort and history that goes into making his puppy. He just views it as a generic puppy, not something that was lovingly and specially made for him with great care and pride. Yes, "why should a car bear the name Ferrari, when it's just a car that I own?" Personally, I'm very proud to say something like, "I own a Summit boy" or "This is my Rush Hill girl." And I get even more specific. I say things like, "This is my Sonny puppy," or "This is my Chaos daughter." I don't pick up my puppies in the generic aisle at the pet store. I get something I'm proud to have. Like a Ferrari, not a generic white package with a blue stripe across it and the word "Car" printed on the box. Even if it's just a Honda, I'm proud to call it that. Same with my dogs. They are created with pride and history. If you want a generic dog, get one from the pound. Otherwise, be proud of the kennel name that made your unique puppy.

MHO.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had 3 goldens all from different breeders, although the second one came from a co-ownership with the breeder I went to (Shaynedoro). Each of these breeders allowed me to name my dog as long as I had the kennel name in it, which was no problem for me. The one I have now is named 'Ambertru's Wilson Van O'. My first golden was named 'Goldkaig's Montgomery Van Lee' (call name Monty) and my second golden was 'Van O Mckenzie of Youngcountry' (call name Mack). The Goldkaig kennel is no longer in existence. This goes to show that there are some breeders who will allow this.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Not to Hijack anyones post here, but I'm curious why a breeder wouldn't want you using their pre-fix as ours did?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JayBen said:


> Not to Hijack anyones post here, but I'm curious why a breeder wouldn't want you using their pre-fix as ours did?


Not a matter of not wanting you to use their prefix, just not requiring it. I think Bertie's breeders are fairly unique that way. Most breeders require you to use the kennel prefix.

DreamWorks is actually a breeder out in Ontario. She co-breeds with the Coopers (Baylor) and Weismans (Mihran)... and I believe there are a couple other breeders who get in the conglomerate as well. It's not the same as one specific breeder doing business under the name. My theory?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

You can call your puppy anything you want - thus the "call name." Think of it like your birth certificate - you may have a long formal name, but go by a nickname.

For registration purposes, and to keep tract of their pup's health, using the kennel name and the litter theme simplifies life for the breeder.

Banker was part of the "Boo" litter. The breeder will instantly know the dame and sire and probably the date of birth without looking it up. In the event of problems in the litter, or an outstanding litter, the breeder will have the information for planning future litters.
Our breeder had some suggestions to fit the Boo theme, but I could make my own choice. Our contract did require the use of the kennel name, no biggie for me. My breeder liked the regristration name so much that she asked for permission to use it for one of her pugs, to which I of course agreed.

When you register the puppy, when get the eyes, elbows, heart, and hips certified, you will need to use the registered name and registration number. And Banker's microchip is listed in his registered name, just to tie everything together.

I though once you registered the puppy, you were stuck with the name, unless there was a typo on the AKC part. But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> Not a matter of not wanting you to use their prefix, just not requiring it. I think Bertie's breeders are fairly unique that way. Most breeders require you to use the kennel prefix.
> 
> DreamWorks is actually a breeder out in Ontario. She co-breeds with the Coopers (Baylor) and Weismans (Mihran)... and I believe there are a couple other breeders who get in the conglomerate as well. It's not the same as one specific breeder doing business under the name. My theory?


Hey, is Bertie from Dreamworks?! If so, I know his breeder.... Though she may not remember me now, though it's been a while since I was last in the conformation ring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep.  

His very first road trip as a pup was going across the border to hang out there with his Canadian relatives.

Tanya has shown over here as well and I remember loving her dogs. I just never thought I'd have a pup from her as I do in a roundabout way.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, cool! Yes, she does have gorgeous dogs.  How neat, that you ended up with one!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gldnboys said:


> Wow, cool! Yes, she does have gorgeous dogs.  How neat, that you ended up with one!


Yeah - I was pinching myself. 

A friend I have through the handling classes who has a newfie she purchased from a big breeder out in Ontario has been pushing me to think about showing Bertie in the CKC. Maybe we will someday. <- I get tense about the drive (even though I have driven the 4 hour drive up north and it's a similar distance or less to some of the show locations. >.<


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

If you can get your mind around the long drive, you really should show him up here.... It's still competitive (i.e. mostly pro handlers), but in general I think you'd find the atmosphere a lot more relaxed than in the U.S.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

P.S. Okay, I just had to look Bertie up on k9data. I wasn't expecting him to have the "Dreamworks" prefix; I guess I assumed that when you said the breeder didn't insist on it, you hadn't used it.  Anyway, he has a very nice pedigree, and I see he was linebred on Cooler - stunning dog!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm proud to have the kennel name on my dogs' name.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am absolutely okay with using the kennel name. Definitely want to give you credit. But I draw the line at litter themes. I want the registered name and call name to be related and a reflection of the dog, not the litter it was born to. I'm not naming my SAR dog after a favorite dessert, color or whatever other thing tickles the breeder's fancy. I think it's self-indulgent on the breeder's part. Yes, you bred the litter, but you never had any intention of keeping all the puppies. Yes, you gave that puppy your all for four months. I'll give that puppy my all for the rest of its life. And it's not the call name on those titles and certificates, it's the registered name and I'm the one looking at it. 

So, yeah, I might have a strong opinion here. LOL


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Lucy is Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On. Her breeder prefix is Wiseman. The breeder only required the Wiseman prefix. But she called Lucy - Wildfire, so I added that. Grayling is the name of my business. And well Fish On is an Alaskan theme. 

Reilly's breeder never bothered to give me his paperwork. So I had to register him IPL with AKC. I did not use her prefix.

None of my other goldens came from breeders who required a prefix. I didn't understand the function back then anyway. Now I appreciate it and look for it in other names of dogs. K9data is really fun to look at names.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I am lucky with the three I have now, the litter theme Fisher's breeders picked out was "rock and roll" and I had already planned on that anyhow!! Slater's litter had no theme. Bally's breeder and I came up with the theme together ("work").
I like litter themes in general but wouldn't compromise the name I want for my puppy just to suit it. In case you can't tell I stick with Beatles names....if I couldn't warp it to fit that, I'd say screw it with the litter theme...
(BTW if the theme is dessert I can do Savoy Truffle.....LOL)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm secretly glad that I've never had to deal with "themes".


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly's theme was "potion". That didn't leave a lot of room for creativity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I, personally, like litter themes, but I also don't want to put a burden on puppy homes. My last litter, everyone had fun trying to come up with a name ( which I also gave suggestions). Most puppy homes IMO have a hard time coming up with names any ways and sometimes it does make it easier. Plus, most pet homes don't really care about registered names. They would give me the name they choose and I would throw out a few registered names they could use. Most were very appreciative of that. If for some reason, they did not want to do the theme bc they had something else in mind, that would really not bother me.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually love litter themes. My girls are both themed. So, tend to be more challenging than others but as a naturally creative person with a bent for vocabulalry, I enjoy the challenge. 
I also like to match their call names to the registered. 

For Jinx the theme was queen songs, they're were very prolific and diverse in song titles so most people don't get that instant, "oh,they are siblings thing". Also though I get her name, that a Jinx can indeed be considered a kind of magic, most don't. I also liked Charm as a name but a good friend already had a Charm.

For Tilt, the theme was her father's call name Whiz. Most folks have a hard time that yes, I did name her a word that most people are familiar with as a verb. But, after they hear her registered name you can see them make the connection. 

Some of my favorite threads are when people are looking for help with registered names. I like the chalenge of a puzzle.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Goldenjackpuppy has the best litter theme I've ever heard of.  I'm not going to give it away, though.

I sometimes wonder if litter themes should be limited to show/working puppies who are intended to go on and get titles. For the pet pups, it seems a little useless.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My first golden came from a breeder that had just started out and she did not have a kennel name yet so I could name him whatever I wanted for AKC purposes. 

My two goldens that followed had the breeder name pre-fix, but no theme. 

My 10 week old puppy has the breeder name and had a theme and I really don't mind, it is actually quite nice. It helped me pick a registered name so much faster.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

What purpose do litter themes serve? 

I know someone said it helps the breeder remember the parents and the DOB. Is that ever critical information that needs to be known instantly? If I'm talking with my breeder I can certainly remind them.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Its your puppy. His DNA.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Generally speaking when you sell something, you've sold it. I don't sell a house and then go, oh, but those are my windows. I picked them out. I installed them. You can buy the house, but I retain the windows.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, true but if you have a reputable breeder they really want their lines to be out there and represented and how better than with the breeder name? And if there is a theme, big deal, so you pick a name for registering purposes. It is not like you call your dog by his long registered name, do you? 

Like I stated, having a theme made my picking the registered name so much easier, I had the name within half an hour. 
It took me weeks to come up with registered names for my other golden kids without themes. Just food for thought.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

We have Gibbs. He is named after the Mark Harmon character in the TV show NCIS, Leroy Jethro Gibbs. On the show, whenever a Marine is found dead and it's a new case for the team, Gibbs, the team leader, storms through the squad room and says, "We've got a dead Marine. Grab your gear." And the team hustles off and the mystery begins.

We wanted to name Gibbs "Ridgeview's Grab Your Gear" after the TV character's famous tag line. But the breeder chose a litter theme of "hot." This was the "hot" litter, meaning every puppy had to have the word "hot" in its registered name. That pretty much messed up our naming plans. So we went with "Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit." We still wish we could have named him "Grab Your Gear" though.

But is it a huge deal? Naw, not really.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ LOL. See, we are not really that imaginative AS IT IS with coming up with registration names. Charmy's was horrible. I don't even remember what it is - other than it was Charlemagne something. >.< 

Sammy, Danny, and Jacks were all named things that went with their call names. We figured out their call names first and then sorted out what would fit both the name and the dog. And Bertie was slightly the same, except I also wanted to name him something that linked him to Jacks. 

So all very personal considerations went into the registration names. That's why if there was a theme.... it would be an extra degree of difficulty in making that theme somehow or other match everything else we wanted to name that dawg.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad I haven't had to go with a theme. It's fun if you can find a name you absolutely love. Not so much fun if you can't come up with a name you're crazy about. I always pick a all name first and then pick out a registered name that is an allusion to the call name (with the exception of Conner - his call name and registered name are unrelated). I feel a special connection to all my dog's registered names.

My dog's registered name is just as important to me as their call name. Their registered name is what's going to be listed in every catalog of every show they are ever entered in, and on every certificate they ever earn.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jodie - like Egg? <- That was one I was reading about somewhere and my head was rolling.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm more than happy to use a breeder's kennel name as a prefix, but I strongly dislike litter themes. Cheesy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly's theme was "potion". That didn't leave a lot of room for creativity.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh geeze now that is truly awful. You can't name nine puppies "love potion No. 9"


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel I am honored with the dogs I have and each and every time they step into a ring or an event, their kennel name is listed in the catalog when they have one. 

This helps the breeders (both your dog's and people looking for potential studs) and it helps potential puppy buyers to watch the movement, the attitude, the trainability and the relationships that exist between us. It helps the breeders follow their dogs and make sure they are at the right ring at the right time to see not only their dog but you as well.

I no longer field questions about where my dogs came from and what their back grounds are since their kennel names speak for them.

If you do not show your dog, what would it matter if they carry a kennel name or not? Many dogs are never registered if they are not shown, but if you do register your dog and the breeder has requested you used their kennel name, consider it an honor that you and your dog are entrusted with something that carries a lot of hard work, planning, some heartbreak and hopefully a lot of pride for the people who brought your dog into this world


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

lestat1978 said:


> What purpose do litter themes serve?
> 
> I know someone said it helps the breeder remember the parents and the DOB. Is that ever critical information that needs to be known instantly? If I'm talking with my breeder I can certainly remind them.



It's not so much the breeder but everybody else. There are many examples of famous litters that the individual dogs are immediately identifiable because of the theme. Julie MacKinnon's Diamond litter, or her Treasure litter, or her Boston litter. Many of the Asterling litters : classic cars, Buster litter, Eight litter, etc. 
Fisher's litter, every puppy went to a show home and all kept the theme. We still refer to them as the rock n roll litter. Heart of Gold, Twist & Shout, Ziggy Stardust, Cracklin Rosie, O What A Knight, Midknight Rambler, Hard Day's Knight. Among them many titles and three hall of fame dogs. Pretty cool


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I have my dog's registered name in my signature in every forum I'm on. If I wasn't happy with it, it wouldn't be listed. It's also on every title my dogs have earned, which goes in their scrap book.

Yes, it takes time to come up with registered and call names, but it's important to me and I'm happy to spend the time thinking about it. 

Ivan was renamed by the rescue. I was okay with the name and nothing better came to mind. But I put a lot of thought into his registered name. DDR stand's for Distinguished Dobermans Rescue. As I said, I'm okay with giving credit. I took Ivan and immediately thought of Ivan the Great. OK, Ivan the Terrible came to mind first, but I digress.  Ivan the Great was a Grand Prince of Moscow. Ivan was a rescue dog being trained for SAR, so DDR's Grand Prince of Rescue acknowledges the rescue, ties into his call name, and simultaneously shows he was rescued and was to be trained in search and rescue. 

For Maiya I wanted a Russian name to go with Ivan. According to some websites, Maiya is the Russian spelling of Maya. Comes from Greek meaning Great or Great One. Seeing that Ivan did not work out for SAR and Maiya would be my first well-bred dog, my expectations were high. StoneFly's Great Expectations. 

I don't see how some randomly picked theme can compete.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> We have Gibbs. He is named after the Mark Harmon character in the TV show NCIS, Leroy Jethro Gibbs. On the show, whenever a Marine is found dead and it's a new case for the team, Gibbs, the team leader, storms through the squad room and says, "We've got a dead Marine. Grab your gear." And the team hustles off and the mystery begins.
> 
> We wanted to name Gibbs "Ridgeview's Grab Your Gear" after the TV character's famous tag line. But the breeder chose a litter theme of "hot." This was the "hot" litter, meaning every puppy had to have the word "hot" in its registered name. That pretty much messed up our naming plans. So we went with "Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit." We still wish we could have named him "Grab Your Gear" though.
> 
> But is it a huge deal? Naw, not really.


^^^ I remember the thread for this! Love love love the brainstorming this forum helps concoct with names, theme or no theme.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> It's not so much the breeder but everybody else. There are many examples of famous litters that the individual dogs are immediately identifiable because of the theme. Julie MacKinnon's Diamond litter, or her Treasure litter, or her Boston litter. Many of the Asterling litters : classic cars, Buster litter, Eight litter, etc.
> Fisher's litter, every puppy went to a show home and all kept the theme. We still refer to them as the rock n roll litter. Heart of Gold, Twist & Shout, Ziggy Stardust, Cracklin Rosie, O What A Knight, Midknight Rambler, Hard Day's Knight. Among them many titles and three hall of fame dogs. Pretty cool


Is it the theme or the quality of the dogs that make them immediately identifiable? I think if the litter is "famous" they could have been referred to by the whatever moniker and it wouldn't have mattered. Just because I know there was a Rock N Roll litter doesn't tell me which Rock N Roll named dogs are a member of that litter. I would already have to know.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You should be careful when using a name though. Lucy is Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On. There is a breeder in my area using Wildfire as a prefix. She breeds field trial and hunt test goldens. Many people are confused at hunt tests when they see Lucy's name in the catalog. They wonder if she is from the Wildfire breeder, which she has no relations to. So when you come up with a name, check to make sure it doesn't combine any other breeder prefix that you might not be aware of. Had I known I would not have used Wildfire since they are no relation with my dog. Nothing wrong with the other breeder, just confuses everyone and I don't want to imply that my dog is from their breeding.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it is pretty simple, if the breeder is requiring a theme and you do not want to take part in it... Don't! Don't buy from the breeder if it is a huge deal to you.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There's a disconnect between breeders and show/performance people on the one hand, and pet puppy buyers on the other. Breeders and show folk have an interest in the history behind a kennel name and even a litter theme. Puppy buyers couldn't care less. Breeders have named umpteen dogs over a bunch of generations, and a particular name of a particular dog isn't a big deal, it's just one of many. For the pet buyer, that name is their one, unique companion, it's theirs, they don't care about the history only about the new member of their family, and all this is ridiculous and insultingly limiting. They think, "This is my dog, and if I want to name him Barry's No-No Bad Dog, that's my business and none of the breeder's!"

And they're right. Those kennel names and litter themes are irrelevant except in show/performance families. The one exception might be tracking health issues, but 99% of pet buyers don't do all the clearances and post them on OFA anyway. Even on K9data, which is fun for pet buyers, most times they don't list their dogs, and out of a litter of 10 there might be three on K9data and two on OFA.

So, maybe the litter themes, at least, would be better off if done only on puppies with full registrations. Otherwise...meh...


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

My dogs were purchased as pet only for me. I never intended them for any other purpose. However, clearances and the history behind my dogs were very important to me. They have the prefix in their registered names, and I'm proud of the lines they come from. Some of their littermates are very active and very successful in conformation , as are the parents, and I love keeping up with their achievements.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Even on K9data, which is fun for pet buyers, most times they don't list their dogs, and out of a litter of 10 there might be three on K9data and two on OFA.


The pup the breeder kept and Maiya are the only ones from the litter, so far, listed in K9Data. 

Maiya will have her eyes examined yearly as part of the AVCO/Merial National Service Dog Eye Exam, but it's not as extensive as a CERF exam and wouldn't be enough for me to list on K9Data. 

As far as other testing goes, I can't say what I will or won't do. My Dobe's background is more of an unknown and with DCM, I might spend my extra monies doing holters and echos on him. 

I hope to have a good relationship with both the breeder and the owner of the stud dog, who happens to live nearby and also took a puppy, so if they wanted me to test Maiya with OFA for hips and elbows or something else, I would try to accommodate them.

And when researching breeders looking for Maiya, I did ask about litter themes. Thankfully it wasn't even a consideration for the breeders I looked at.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

DanaRuns: I am one of the companion pet owners who does care about the kennel name, the lineage and the registered name. I hate generalizations!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am proud to have my dogs' breeder's kennel name as part of their registered name! I also do not care if they have a litter theme, since it is the dog, and it's genetics I am after not just a name I get to choose. Even if the litter theme was boogers, if it was a breeding I wanted, I would happily name my puppy....

Kennel Name Just Flick It


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

K9-Design said:


> /QUOTE] K-9-Design I love in your signature how your cool website was not allowed in your signature because the same thing happened to me - totally slapped on the wrist for that!! Oh those GRF powers that be!
> 
> I believe the kennel prefix should always be included in your dogs registered name. It's a long standing tradition and honors the kennel/ breeder that the pup came from. Lots of AKC stuff, including shows and trials, is about maintaining the traditions and standards. That may seem old fashioned these days but I think it's a good thing. I am not into the litter theme thing and am happy to have people name their pups what they want -- but with the kennel prefix. But I know some buyers think it's fun and I do seem to have two "potato" pups from the last litter (you know who you are!!) That theme just took off my itself.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> DanaRuns: I am one of the companion pet owners who does care about the kennel name, the lineage and the registered name.


Good for you! I so wish there were more like you, but you are unfortunately rare.



> I hate generalizations!


Lol!  You do see the irony in that? 

And if you were taking offense to my generalization, please don't. We all (except for some, which I make on assumption based on experience and anecdotal evidence which I do not intend to imply is scientific or comprehensive in any fashion, and which is stated without specific or personal knowledge of same), make generalizations on the internet (except for some forums, where, though I lack specific knowledge as to same, am informed and believe that no generalizations are made, as well as an exception for the occasional post that may seem like generalization but is actually comprehensive, though I make such representations and generalizations and qualifications without regard to a particular time frame, or a particular scope, or as to particular people or groups of people, or a particular location, and all statements herein made are without personal knowledge of same and are made on information and belief, as well as reasonable assumption based on experience and anecdotal evidence, which is not to be construed as being impliedly comprehensive by virtue of an absence of qualification, and is to be taken in a spirit of general discussion and not directed at a specific person, situation, place, thing or subject, and which may from time to time be subject to a modified meaning). It's hard for me to make every statement in a general discussion an unqualified specific. I need generalizations for shorthand, or everything I write will look like this post (except when it does not, as when such occasion is limited in scope or otherwise subject to universals and absolutes without inaccuracy, or when my knowledge is comprehensive and easily stated without parenthetical qualifications, as is not the case here).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We were pet owners before we got into comp obedience.... and being able to register our dogs was the most exciting thing since sliced bread. LOL. 

Not all pet owners are the same.

ETA - I'm adding this for fun - and this cracked me up when I saw this. <- I don't even know how I found this dog on K9data unless it was somehow in relation to somebody's dog on here - with me doing a very broad browse (looking at vertical pedigrees and clicking sideways). Anyway. I think that there definitely are some people who should not be allowed to come up with registration names for their dogs.  http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=253409


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Our breeder required both the Prefix of her Kennel and a litter theme. And its required in the contract... I didn't have a problem with it because while I'm just a pet home- I take pride in knowing the lineage and knowing that the Doo *** theme was out of Harborview's Detour and My Buddy's Zoey. My breeder said she likes to keep the litter "together" with a theme. Now she asked us what we thought of the theme and I think if anyone was seriously against it she would have taken that into consideration. Like anything I think its all about communication with your breeder and knowing everything they do has a purpose. Luckily our theme had literally hundreds of Doo *** songs that we could choose from, and Blueberry Hill was the perfect name because it had sentimental significance as I spent my childhood summers in Maine and the Island we had a house on had a hill called Blueberry Hill... so its works! 

My parents always had terriers (Until they got their golden Hannah) and they always named them "Wee (some variation on the dogs call name) of (And their street address) so our Westie was named "Wee Penelope Pen-Dragon of Riding Trail Lane" and our Scottish Terrier was "Cambria's Wee Maggie McGee of Riding Trail Lane" (I got to put my name on our Scotty because she was "my" dog!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I grew up as a kid with the breeders of our horses and dogs as very important figures. It is funny, bc I never thought otherwise than to use the prefix. Our horses came from Rapidan in Virginia and Kennebec/ Maine Lee, and our goldens came from Sundial, Splashdown, and Tigathoe. Those names have almost mythical significance to me, bc I think as a little kid you have magical thinking.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Kennel Name Just Flick It



Lol!!! This is so funny!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenHopeful, your signature picture is seriously the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I first got Molly as a pet and because of that, I didn't care too much about her registered name. Her breeder required her kennel name as the prefix and the word "potion". So I came up with something really dumb, thinking nobody would know about it anyway. Then, Molly got her CGC and we ended up doing obedience and field. Before I sent her CGC form in, I filed for a registered name change with the AKC. I'm SO glad I did. Her previous name was kind of embarrassing. I didn't want to put her on k9data because of her name! Lol. But she's on there now, has cardiologist heart and eye clearances (but not sent in yet) and getting hips and elbows done in March. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I love love love litter themes! I really liked my girl's theme, heart because it paid homage to her father's name which also has heart in it. He is doing so well out there, it makes me proud that she has that connection to him!
I am also very proud to have my breeder's name in there. I love my girls so much and everything I am trying to do with them, every title they earn, will be a thank you to my breeder for giving me these two fantastic girls that mean the world to me! I'm glad that I can tell the rest of the world where they came from when they are calling out their name to receive their ribbon.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I like having my dog's kennel name attached to his registered name. I also like when others have theirs attached, so if I am at a show and I see a dog I like, I can find out where it came from. 

However, I'm not the biggest fan of themes. It took me a few months to decide on a call name for Riot, and then another month to decide on a registered name that I liked to go with his call name. I can't imagine how long it would have taken if I had to stick with a theme. I don't think it would make me change my mind about purchasing a dog, but it just makes things harder for buyers.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I first got Molly as a pet and because of that, I didn't care too much about her registered name. Her breeder required her kennel name as the prefix and the word "potion". So I came up with something really dumb, thinking nobody would know about it anyway. Then, Molly got her CGC and we ended up doing obedience and field. Before I sent her CGC form in, I filed for a registered name change with the AKC. I'm SO glad I did. Her previous name was kind of embarrassing. I didn't want to put her on k9data because of her name! Lol. But she's on there now, has cardiologist heart and eye clearances (but not sent in yet) and getting hips and elbows done in March.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Funny, within the past week I looked at the AKC site to see if it was possible to change Finley's name. Finley was also bought as a pet, with hope of doing therapy work. Well, she still is, no puppies here but just the same I so wish I could change it, or at the very least shorten her name but I already sent in everything for the CGC. Too late, so were stuck with it. I put a lot of thought into it, but it was all sentimental, never thinking about doing trials ect where others would see it. Every time I look at K9 Data I just shake my head .


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MarieP said:


> I like having my dog's kennel name attached to his registered name. I also like when others have theirs attached, so if I am at a show and I see a dog I like, I can find out where it came from.
> 
> However, I'm not the biggest fan of themes. It took me a few months to decide on a call name for Riot, and then another month to decide on a registered name that I liked to go with his call name. I can't imagine how long it would have taken if I had to stick with a theme. I don't think it would make me change my mind about purchasing a dog, but it just makes things harder for buyers.



IMO, themes have been pretty easy for me. I guess you can get harder and easier themes.

I don't necessarily think it is harder on puppy buyers all the time. It just depends.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

kfayard said:


> IMO, themes have been pretty easy for me. I guess you can get harder and easier themes.
> 
> I don't necessarily think it is harder on puppy buyers all the time. It just depends.


True. Maybe its just hard for me because I am picky and crazy and somewhat OCD  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MarieP said:


> True. Maybe its just hard for me because I am picky and crazy and somewhat OCD
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well I know some themes are very hard... So no judgement there!! Lol


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> GoldenHopeful, your signature picture is seriously the cutest thing I have ever seen!


Thank you! My son has his "Bebe" so of course we gave Tucker one just like it and he carries it around and sleeps with it


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Be thankful you are not in the UK. Breeders register the puppies and also choose the names! Annef


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

All four Goldens I've had in my life were non-competing pets. All four have had kennel names and prefixes. What I love most about that is that I was able to trace, through Google in 2013, some history about my very first Golden, who was born in 1970. I was able to do it because I knew her full name and the theme of her litter (which meant that if I came across one of her siblings, I knew the connection to my dog because of the litter theme, even if there was no information about date of birth or parents). 

My last dog, Tesia, was not only prefixed, but *my breeder actually themed the litter and named them all.* It didn't bother me one bit - I still got to choose her call name. (And she got a good name). She was part of a train litter, and I love that, again, if I come across a dog with a train theme name connected to my breeder, I know they are her siblings. Her mother's previous litter was hockey themed, and so I know all those dogs are her older half-siblings. 

My current girl is a Four Lakes girl, and I am proud that she has that name. And even though Jane did not theme the litter, after I chose to make her a "potato" to get Tito into her name (she is Four Lakes Sweet Potato Pie), I was THRILLED to learn one of her brothers is Four Lakes Hot Potato. It's just a connection I like. I'm a bit mushy that way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

annef said:


> Be thankful you are not in the UK. Breeders register the puppies and also choose the names! Annef


See my post above. Happened to me - but it didn't bother me at all. I liked Tesia's registered name. She was named (by her breeder) Hewhaven's Little Red Caboose!


----------

